# Annual FilmSchool.org Fundraiser Drive - Let's make the site 100% member supported and ad free!



## Chris W (Feb 21, 2019)

One goal that I have for FilmSchool.org is for it to be _completely member supported and independent_. Just like Consumer Reports doesn't accept money or advertising from companies hawking their products, I want FilmSchool.org to be an independent resource for film students that is free from the influence of film schools and other institutions.

Banner Ads are currently how the site makes money and pays for the costs of running it, but let's face it... banner ads really stink and mess up the browsing experience. They are intrusive and advertise things that I'm not necessarily behind as I don't really have much control over them. HOWEVER they are currently the ONLY source of funding for the running of this site and the development of all its features such as the new Application Tracker.

I would like to change that. I would like to be able to REMOVE ALL ADS on the site and have it be 100% MEMBER SUPPORTED.

Is this something that you're interested in? Has FilmSchool.org helped you in your search for a film school?

Help the site be completely 100% member supported and ad free by making a *donation to the site*.

All Supporting Members receive:

No ADS
A _fancy_ "Supporting Member" badge
Private Supporting Member Forum access
Your own User Blog page
The ability to create "Hidden" and "Invite Only" Student Groups
No limit on the number of Student Groups that one can create
The ability to put links in your signatures
Unlimited post editing time.
If the site receives enough donations I'll be able to turn off banner ads for EVERYONE and be able to add even more great features.

So if the site has helped you or is helping you apply to film school, *please consider making a donation* to make this a reality. Let's make this a completely 100% member supported site and kick banner ads to the curb for good.

*CLICK HERE TO GO TO THE DONATION PAGE*

All payments are through PayPal and go to the site's parent company "S-Films, Inc."

Thank you so much everyone for all your support! I hope the the site has been very helpful to you and I strive everyday to make it better.


----------



## Fernando González Ortiz (Feb 21, 2019)

Thanks to this site I didn't have to go to double the amount of therapy. It is a great resource and so much better than the MBA forums I subscribed to.


----------



## Chris W (Feb 21, 2019)

Fernando González Ortiz said:


> Thanks to this site I didn't have to go to double the amount of therapy. It is a great resource and so much better than the MBA forums I subscribed to.


Wow! Thank you SO MUCH for your donation! I really appreciate it. I work hard to make this site the best it can be for you guys. I hope everyone gets good news soon!


----------



## Chris W (Feb 23, 2019)

Thank you @WriterK90 for your donation! It's very much appreciated. Awesome. If there's anything I can do to make the site better for you guys please let me know.


----------



## Chris W (Feb 24, 2019)

Thank you SO MUCH @IndecisiveElle for donating! You guys rock. 

I appreciate it so much!


----------



## IndecisiveElle (Feb 24, 2019)

Chris W said:


> Thank you SO MUCH @IndecisiveElle for donating! You guys rock.
> 
> I appreciate it so much!


It is my pleasure! I love being a part of this community and seeing it thrive and grow <3


----------



## Chris W (Feb 24, 2019)

Wow thank you @ppr951 !!! Thank you for your donation! I really appreciate it. I'm working hard to make this site the best it can be for you guys.

All supporting members can create their own filmmaker blog on the site here:





__





						Filmmaking
					

Blog posts about about making films, writing screenplays, and working in the business...



					www.filmschool.org
				




If you have questions on creating yours please let me know.


----------



## Chris W (Feb 25, 2019)

Thank you @a.v. for your donation!

Awesome! Very much appreciated.


----------



## Chris W (Feb 26, 2019)

Thank you @Mdub_2013 for your donation! Awesome! Thank you so much! Very much appreciated.


----------



## Chris W (Feb 27, 2019)

A new feature for Supporting Members has been added today:



			https://www.filmschool.org/forums/private-supporting-member-forum.125/
		


Anything posted in that forum will be hidden from the general internet and "the Google"... so you can freely talk without fear of film schools seeing the content... for example.






Just another neat feature for Supporting Members.. enjoy!


----------



## Chris W (Feb 27, 2019)

All Supporting Members also have early access to the new Student Group feature:



			Student Groups
		






Once all the kinks are worked out I'll release it to the masses.


----------



## Chris W (Feb 28, 2019)

Thank you @Yuk for your donation! You rock!


----------



## Chris W (Mar 1, 2019)

Thank you @Dean for your donation! It's really appreciated. I'm so glad everyone is enjoying and appreciating the site!


----------



## Chris W (Mar 3, 2019)

Thank you @Cody Young for making a donation and becoming a Supporting Member! You're awesome. It's very much appreciated.

I'm glad everyone is enjoying the site!


----------



## Chris W (Mar 10, 2019)

Thank you @Isabehl for your donation! So awesome. Glad you like the site.


----------



## Chris W (Mar 10, 2019)

Wow awesome. Thanks for your donation @Septopus7 ! And congrats again on USC!


----------



## Chris W (Mar 28, 2019)

Thank you so much @Tugger for your donation!


----------



## Chris W (Mar 28, 2019)

Thanks also to @GHY ! Very much appreciated.


----------



## Chris W (Mar 28, 2019)

Thanks as well to @venusasaboi ! Very much appreciated. This will help a ton with the site.


----------



## Chris W (Apr 2, 2019)

Thank you so much @Nofilmschool for your donation! Very much appreciated!


----------



## Chris W (Apr 6, 2019)

Thank you so much @esilva21 for your donation! It is greatly appreciated. You guys are awesome!!


----------



## Chris W (Apr 7, 2019)

Thanks also to @sam502 for your donation! And thanks for joining the site too! I hope it's been helpful to you!


----------



## Chris W (May 3, 2019)

__





						NEW FEATURE: Application Tracker Sorting & Filtering!
					

Thanks to the donations from the many wonderful Supporting Members of the site I've been able to fund the development of Filtering and Sorting of the Applications in the Application Tracker. Thank you so much for your support and making this possible!  With the addition of this new feature the...



					www.filmschool.org
				




HUGE THANKS to the Supporting Members for helping to fund this new feature!  I really appreciate it.


----------



## Chris W (Jul 1, 2019)

New Supporting Member feature:






						NEW FEATURE: Forum Keyword Alert (Supporting Members only)
					

Today we've launched a cool new feature for supporting members: Keyword Forum Alert.  With this new feature you can create a list of keywords and be instantly notified when someone posts a thread or replies to a thread with a certain keyword such as "usc", "afi", "chapman screenwriting", etc...



					www.filmschool.org
				






And we're trying out being completely member supported. We'll see how it goes. 





__





						FilmSchool.org is now AD FREE and Member Supported!
					

I'm pleased to announce that FilmSchool.org is now AD FREE and Member Supported! The site is still completely free to use but becoming a Supporting Member unlocks new and cool features. We're going to try this out for a while as a way to pay for the costs of running the site and I believe the...



					www.filmschool.org


----------

